# WASP 101?



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

Earnest or put on?

https://www.wasp101.blogspot.com/


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Although my vote is "cry," I do enjoy reading his blog. Interestingly, he reveals himself as a pretender with his January 18, 2008 endorsement of the Robb Report, an entirely gauche publication.

I suspect earnest.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

The guy's dead serious. Is that a picture of Gary Cooper in his profile?

This blog is always good for a laugh (not related to "Trad", though)...

Stuff White People Like


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

The blogger has managed to be insufferable by the ripe old age of 30. Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

The stuff white people like website is hilarious. The good ones are Hating Corporations, The Idea of Soccer, Study Abroad, Knowing What's Best for Poor People, Having Black Friends, and Barack Obama.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

It's a fun blog. I don't think it's any worse than the OPH, which has become an instruction manual for aspiring preps & pretenders. 
I like the young lady in the comments section, the tv reporter in LA. He had a photo of her somewhere on his blog. :thumbs-up:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

So Natalie Portman is a great date for a WASP to take to a lawn party. Funny, since she's from Israel. Not a too WASPy place, to my knowledge.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

This is one of the funniest things I have ever read: Is everyone here sure this guy is serious? Ditto on N. Portman as a lawn date. Doubt she'd go, and in the good old days of WASP yore, she would not have been invited.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

The more I read, the more I have to believe this guy is serious. Were the writing halfway decent I might be led to believe that it's done tongue in cheek, but it seriously just sounds like a guy writing down his earnest ideas.

Mr. WASP, are you lurking around here somewhere? I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The problem with the leather library chair is that leather will create shine on your wool trousers over time. Perhaps that's a good thing as it shows you have a leather library chair...


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the blog (Wasp 101) is highly entertaining...Thanks for sharing. I wouldn't doubt it if the blogger is on this forum...In fact, I'd be very surprised if he is not aware of its existence, given some of his posts.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> The problem with the leather library chair is that leather will create shine on your wool trousers over time. Perhaps that's a good thing as it shows you have a leather library chair...


You must not have bought the approved smoking jacket to protect your pants.

Actually, if I retired to the library to smoke a cigar in the evening, my pants would have a shine from where my wife kicked me.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

What an entertaining blog! Have bookmarked it for a later read!!

Similar to this there is a whole slew of "preppy" woman blogs--mostly by WASPy Southern women in their 30s, married to doctors or other high income professionals and seriously working on developing the perks of their MRS degrees. Those are also quite entertaining to read. Google "preppy blog" and you'll find them.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> I think the blog (Wasp 101) is highly entertaining...Thanks for sharing. I wouldn't doubt it if the blogger is on this forum...In fact, I'd be very surprised if he is not aware of its existence, given some of his posts.


Yep, he used the same picture of Indiana Jones that I put in a tongue-in-cheek reply to a thread about "how should professors dress" that was here a couple of weeks ago, that he entitled "Ivy League style professor courtesy of Indiana Jones." Of course, if he really knew his stuff he would know that Indiana Jones went to the University of Chicago. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Indiana was the dog's name.

I love this blog and find it quite comical/interesting. It looks like most of his real pictures are taken in a walk-up apartment/condo, yet he claims to have this library. I think there is certainly some embelishment here (which is fine by me - I wouldn't expect a 30 year-old to own a mansion in Greenwich)


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

wessex said:


> ^ Indiana was the dog's name.
> 
> I love this blog and find it quite comical/interesting. It looks like most of his real pictures are taken in a walk-up apartment/condo, yet he claims to have this library. I think there is certainly some embelishment here (which is fine by me - I wouldn't expect a 30 year-old to own a mansion in Greenwich)


I think the library is just a stock photo, not meant to be his. Don't know why I'm defending him, but there you have it.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

This library seems to be very popular:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...type=JPG&oid=fce52251a64518bc&no=43&tt=578904


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

wnh said:


> I think the library is just a stock photo, not meant to be his. Don't know why I'm defending him, but there you have it.


Hey, I think WASP 101 is a great website! This is the most fun I've had since the Bornstein Princeton Preppies thread back in 2006!!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52459&highlight=princeton+preppy

Or maybe the Foxfield Races thread.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52820&highlight=virginia+foxfield


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

here too:

https://www.artisansofthevalley.com/builtins1.html


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

wessex said:


> ^ Indiana was the dog's name.
> 
> I love this blog and find it quite comical/interesting. It looks like most of his real pictures are taken in a walk-up apartment/condo, yet he claims to have this library. I think there is certainly some embelishment here (which is fine by me - I wouldn't expect a 30 year-old to own a mansion in Greenwich)


Well by Gawd, a home library is not that unusual. As I sit typing this, at the computer in my study, looking around I note the room is adorned with two, over-filled, bookcases (one an old Barristers case with the leaded glass doors on the front and the other, an eight foot, flat bottomed rowboat, standing on end, with shelves added to make the beast worthy as a bookcase). Neither is built in but both are of sufficient heft, that I have no plans to move them. A tufted leather desk chair sits tucked in the knee hole of an old oak rolltop desk and a leather recliner does sit in the corner, next to the fireplace. However, I am most likely to be found reclined on an old, worn tweed (referring to the weave of the fabric, not the composition!) tuxedo couch, reading or more likely sleeping, with a favored text in my hand.

Good golly miss Molly, I could start my own blog...how's "Fogeys-R-Us" sound as a title? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Pretentious, striving twaddle.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty funny, but I hope he realizes he's almost a self-parody.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I kind of like it. But I think it's because I only have vague memories of a social life.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Interesting. Looks well put together.


----------



## Morrissey (Dec 17, 2007)

I really like it.
It is actually no more pretentious/self-parody than the AAAC Trad Forum, where every other Post ist about bargains or thrift shops.(" I want to look like old money, which thrift shop should I visit?")... come on....

Btw: Even I have a home library and I am not even 23.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Tom Buchanan said:


> You must not have bought the approved smoking jacket to protect your pants.


Natch--exposed again! :biggrin2:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Morrissey said:


> I am not even 23.


No surprise there.


----------



## Morrissey (Dec 17, 2007)

KentW said:


> No surprise there.


Please do not get me wrong, I like this Forum and did not mean to offend anyone.
My sincerest apologies if I did.

Have a nice weekend everybody.:icon_smile:


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

wnh said:


> I think the library is just a stock photo, not meant to be his. Don't know why I'm defending him, but there you have it.


Sounds that way.

My husband has a library, but it's not as nice as that either!

He has a buttoned leather chesterfield in it, though.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

The casino post seems like a dispatch from fantasyland.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

You know, newbies coming over to the Trad Forum the first time could make just as much fun of us. . . .

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*wasp -a -rama-*

one shot , at least. looks like a lift from J Press.


----------



## Southern_Proper (Apr 23, 2007)

Beresford said:


> You know, newbies coming over to the Trad Forum the first time could make just as much fun of us. . . .
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Seriously.

Pot, meet kettle.

As an observer, it looks the same as the majority of the posts here in blog form.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Beresford said:


> You know, newbies coming over to the Trad Forum the first time could make just as much fun of us. . . .


I can't imagine anyone anywhere would make fun of the Trad forum.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I've now read about 1/2 of the posts. I don't think I've seen him use the word "trad" once. Clearly he prefers "wasp" which, while accurate, is loaded with problems in my view. Still, as there was recently a picture book published on waspism, it does have a bit of credibility. 

AAAT has done a pretty good job of keeping the conversation focused on clothing. However, there is a lot of interest in the trad lifestyle. The questions to me is: to what extent does the trad/wasp lifestyle really exist? Is it just a stereotype? The fact that many of the blog's lifestyle photos are lifted from catalogs poses a problem. Real pictures from real lawn parties would be more interesting, but I guess the wasp would need to shed his anonymity to do that.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

The website that is linked in Wasp101, "Off-the-Cuff", is in the same vein but has some worthwhile content. Especially for D.C. ites. https://offthecuffdc.blogspot.com/


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

An alternate view of the trad/wasp lifestyle would be the one implied by DD's "American Trad Men" thread. There is more to trad than being a party-boy.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrissey said:


> It is actually no more pretentious/self-parody than the AAAC Trad Forum, where every other Post ist about bargains or thrift shops.(" I want to look like old money, which thrift shop should I visit?")... come on....


Ah, missed this post earlier.

I visit thrift shops so I don't have to spend much money (my children keep needing to eat and all). To my knowledge such is the case with most of our serious thrifters. I don't recall a post where someone claims to want to look like old money. That's a stereotype of this board that is perpetuated by those who have nothing better to do.

I actually own a lot of books and I don't have a home library, by the way. None of them were purchased by the foot, either.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ...I actually own a lot of books and I don't have a home library, by the way. None of them were purchased by the foot, either.


AlanC, you are a man I can admire and must have been subconsciously channeling with my efforts to be TRAD. We have reading nooks all over the house, with two bookcases in my study (as previously mentioned), one in the family room, one in each of the kids old bedrooms, one at the end of the upstairs hallway (with all of the grandkids books), and one in the master bedroom. Regardless of how I look in my clothes, I'll never be "old money." I spend all that I save from my discount clothes shopping, on books! Should I ever have to move again, I'll be toast on the excess weight charges for the move!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The main reason I visit thrift stores is to find things that are no longer available as new. So many of the staples of the traditional mens' wardrobe have been modernized, outsourced, or otherwise screwed up that the only way to obtain the genuine article is to buy it secondhand. If I happen to come across some other bargains while I'm there, so much the better. I'm certainly not trying to look like "old money." Any similarity between me and one of the Kennedy clan is purely coincidental.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Well by Gawd, a home library is not that unusual. As I sit typing this, at the computer in my study, looking around I note the room is adorned with two, over-filled, bookcases (one an old Barristers case with the leaded glass doors on the front and the other, an eight foot, flat bottomed rowboat, standing on end, with shelves added to make the beast worthy as a bookcase).


Seriously.

I took one small room of my house off the living room and threw up bookshelves wall to wall, then loaded it wall to wall with books, a leopard print rug and easy chair.

And he was right- the rest of the house IS too cold or too hot, so I moved in my computer and work areas. Now I am nested in my library working in the perfectly heated room.

I am the stereotype, sorta.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

KentW said:


> The main reason I visit thrift stores is to find things that are no longer available as new. So many of the staples of the traditional mens' wardrobe have been modernized, outsourced, or otherwise screwed up that the only way to obtain the genuine article is to buy it secondhand. If I happen to come across some other bargains while I'm there, so much the better. I'm certainly not trying to look like "old money." Any similarity between me and one of the Kennedy clan is purely coincidental.


True dat. I might add that, while some things are available new, they are very expensive and difficult to find. British knitwear comes to mind. I've had great luck finding Scottish shetlands at thrift stores. I like to try things on so I'm not the biggest fan of internet shopping.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

*My $.02*

The blog is interesting in some sort a way I can't quite pin down. (Maybe it's Natalie Portman) But it appears to me that our man Richard has a hard time separating real life from the movies, catalogs, advertising, etc. The Trad Forum can get a bit obsessive at times, but I think most of us are living in the here and now. Some of us even have hobbies and interests besides clothes.

Scott


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> AlanC, you are a man I can admire and must have been subconsciously channeling with my efforts to be TRAD. We have reading nooks all over the house, with two bookcases in my study (as previously mentioned), one in the family room, one in each of the kids old bedrooms, one at the end of the upstairs hallway (with all of the grandkids books), and one in the master bedroom. Regardless of how I look in my clothes, I'll never be "old money." I spend all that I save from my discount clothes shopping, on books! Should I ever have to move again, I'll be toast on the excess weight charges for the move!


I won't even be "new money".


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> Should I ever have to move again, I'll be toast on the excess weight charges for the move!


Yeah, I'm just about to find out about that. :gulp:



septa said:


> True dat. I might add that, while some things are available new, they are very expensive and difficult to find. British knitwear comes to mind. I've had great luck finding Scottish shetlands at thrift stores.


You can find great old knitwear thrifting, and good quality knitwear new is mind numbingly expensive.



Naval Gent said:


> The blog is interesting in some sort a way I can't quite pin down. (Maybe it's Natalie Portman)


:thumbs-up:



Laxplayer said:


> I won't even be "new money".


:aportnoy:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Funny -- the thread about WASP 101 has turned into Poor Trads Anonymous.

Sign me up.


----------



## jar2574 (Aug 30, 2007)

That blog can't be serious. He's kidding.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*wasp city*

a whole lot of effort to be kidding...
as for the thrifters,well, being frugal used to be kind of a (wasp) virtue.I wonder how long before the term wasp becomes politically incorrect....
I remember getting 3 btn sack blazers(w/patch yet) handed down from cousins -seems like a hundred years ago- real flannel which sure trumped the exaggerated Pierre Cardin faux hourglass mens suits of the time in some heinous color never before seen in nature.- I suspect now it was left over Ivy but I just rolled 'em down to two ---instant medium lapel.
pure economics...the jacket saw a 25 year life. ( hopefully I can pass on a pair of J&M wingtips to my nephew) this is trad. the noblisse oblige side of it....
old money-I'd never pass(but I have been complimented on my clothes while working for them)- not a chance...but never gauche new money either! These sartorlal choices are the polar opposite of disposable ephemeral suit fashions. as does a 3" stripe tie w/an ocbd. as per a respected previous poster-money for the kids first. our clothes may be a defense mechanism against the foolishness of fashion -not a costume-our friend the wasp is more on the consumable side of things-a sort of wasp chic.(I have a great make believe library and cool imaginary friends too)


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

*You think he's serious? Please.*

Are the people on this forum serious who say that this guy is serious? Please:

From the 16 March entry:










"Unfortunately, it was not a restful weekend for me this week. I was busy with an award presentation, and speaking engagements. I began the weekend wearing a navy blazer, club tie, and gray flannels for my casual Saturday events. I also decided to see what the queen was up to while having eggs and sugar cured ham for breakfeast on the deck."

Funny stuff, and not serious in the least.



Sweetness said:


> The stuff white people like website is hilarious. The good ones are Hating Corporations, The Idea of Soccer, Study Abroad, Knowing What's Best for Poor People, Having Black Friends, and Barack Obama.


Don't forget Bonsai Kitten.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

AlanC said:


> The problem with the leather library chair is that leather will create shine on your wool trousers over time. Perhaps that's a good thing as it shows you have a leather library chair...


Ahh, the literate version of those poor gents who, in the 1970's, sanded their jeans for both the desired level of wear and fade as well as, according to some at Studio 54, an effect based on contrast which...ummm, made an apendage seem larger, like the shadow of a sun dial at an hour where the shadow grow's the longest....

As far as the blog goes, it's a bit gauche.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

epl0517 said:


> Are the people on this forum serious who say that this guy is serious? Please:
> 
> From the 16 March entry:
> 
> ...


Actually, the photo was reminiscent of some of the photographic essays of A.Squire. Quite artistic and a similar pastoral estate in the background. I've decided WASP 101 is not A.Squire, however, because WASP wears a ring on his fourth finger I've never seen in Squire's pictures. :icon_smile_big: (My sincere apologies in advance if I offended, Squire).


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 15, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> The website that is linked in Wasp101, "Off-the-Cuff", is in the same vein but has some worthwhile content. Especially for D.C. ites. https://offthecuffdc.blogspot.com/


I have been reading this "Off The Cuff Blog and it is actually quite good. I find it more in the vein of AAAC. It certainly manages to avoid the unintentional comedy/self-parody of Wasp101. I don't agree with every post, but it is good reading.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking forward to reading these blogs when the ski season ends. Sounds like a hoot, even if the critiques found in this thread sound suspiciously applicable to guys like me... A preppy wannabe trying to look like old money by shopping in thrift stores... Ulp! Guilty as charged.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

The blogger of WASP101 is very skilled to the extent he perfectly walks the line between earnest and satire/put-on. His blog would not be nearly as readable or entertaining if he came down on either side conclusively. Part of the enjoyment I get from reading him is from my admiration for the skill he has displayed in maintaining the fantasyland he's constructed. (Pretty lovingly on his part, I may add.)


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

CM Wolff said:


> The blogger of WASP101 is very skilled to the extent he perfectly walks the line between earnest and satire/put-on. His blog would not be nearly as readable or entertaining if he came down on either side conclusively. Part of the enjoyment I get from reading him is from my admiration for the skill he has displayed in maintaining the fantasyland he's constructed. (Pretty lovingly on his part, I may add.)


Good point. I love the irony (e.g., the generic/uninspired library, Natalie Portman, Anglophilia references, etc.). The blog has great train-wreck appeal. Stock photography, clunky passive narrative, and careless misspellings ... he even refers to himself in the thirdperson at times, which is hilarious. It all adds up to a writer with enough chops to keep a straight face. Either that or he's obsessesed or delusional and is what he is. He reminds me of a kid I met at a neighbor's party -- someone's nephew in his 20s who had one too many affectations ... the more I talked to him, the more I picked up on a disconnect between the life in his head and a real one. Sad, sure, but he also creeped me out.

Don't tell me I'm the only one who cringes at the term WASP. Maybe it's my Catholic past, but since when do WASPS or aspiring WASPs want to be labeled a WASP?

(n.b., Ridicule or throwing stones isn't my intention ... WASP101 is a blog. Blogs are fair game, yes?)


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

zignatius said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only one who cringes at the term WASP. Maybe it's my Catholic past, but since when do WASPS or aspiring WASPs want to be labeled a WASP?


I similarly cringed until I went back to read his very first post, where he shared his belief that the term itself has now transcended its original meaning. In other words, he selected "WASP" to have a convenient label, similar to this forum's "Trad", not necessarily to employ the original meaning of "WASP". Still, he probably could come up with something better. It does contribute to the train-wreck appeal, though.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

zignatius said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only one who cringes at the term WASP. Maybe it's my Catholic past, but since when do WASPS or aspiring WASPs want to be labeled a WASP?


What's wrong with being called the redundant but non-pejorative term WASP? White, Anglo-Saxon (a clumsy and inaccurate way to say "of British extract"), Protestant. All real categories, that converge in a segment of the US population. I don't think one can really "aspire" to this designation, at least to the ethnic part of it (I suppose a white, British-origin Catholic (e.g., W.F. Buckley) could convert to a Protestant faith, but that seems rare and beside the point). You are either white of British origin, or not.

In that regard, I don't really care for the blog author's assertion that one can neuter this ethnic-religious designation by saying that "anyone can be a WASP". Can anyone be an Eskimo, too?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

zignatius said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only one who cringes at the term WASP. Maybe it's my Catholic past, but since when do WASPS or aspiring WASPs want to be labeled a WASP?


Not me. I'm more of a dirt dauber.:icon_smile_wink:

(for non-Southerners) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mud_dauber

Scott


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

It seems to work better when using the adjective form rather than the noun.

He is waspy, rather than a wasp.
She is preppy, rather than a preppy.
I am trad, rather than a trad.

Giving an accurate description is OK. Much better than using names, which tends to reduce people to 2 dimensional stereotypes.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

LongWing said:


> It seems to work better when using the adjective form rather than the noun.
> 
> He is waspy, rather than a wasp.
> She is preppy, rather than a preppy.
> ...


I am squire, rather than a.squire?

Doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

a.podiatrist?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Seems more Anglican Luxe than plain ol' boring, frumpy, broken-in TNSIL. More polished and courtly than what I can (or want to) manage. 
edit: I wonder what the chap would say about my wrinkled OCBD, bulky horn rims, and dated undimpled tie complete with coffee stains.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*Harris shirt ldry technique(washtub + L'ville slugger!*

(thought Id recap that vintage Harris humor

(wasp) does seem like a bit of anglophilia to me...


----------



## LoftonsGC (Dec 11, 2007)

His blog today has a small piece on J. Press. At the bottom is a link to a great article about the store and its history. I believe the article had been posted here before, but a good read if you haven't seen it before.
-Lofton


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if he's kidding, but then again, I'm not even sure if I'm kidding.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

To me Richard seems more J Peterman than J Press. He would have made a great character on _Seinfeld_.

Don't miss the _Trip Down Memory Lane_ aka "how I got the girl" story.

Scott


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I actually like the blog. It might be a little over the top, but he seems like a sincere enough guy. FWIW, I, for one, don't think it's intended to be satire. 

Candidly, maybe I'm missing something, but it seems like it's not that far removed from some of the things we're discussing here (although there is a bit of Robb Report-style fetishizing of conspicuous consumption.)


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Today our friend Richard admits that to viewing the AAAC Trad forum:

...I did find a photo courtesy of reading the Ask Andy Trad Forum comments. One member pointed out another thread called the Foxfield Races, which led me to finding this picture. Since I don't know the chap, I cropped his head out of the photo. He might not want to be on my blog.







How Brandon Would Have Dressed​


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

*No Sour Grapes Here*

I put my Trad blog out in September. This WASP 101 guy came out months after mine and has blown by me like I was standing still in visits. I shoot alamost all my own photos and he clips pics from catalogs and writes what some may think of as pretentious entries. I think they're just young.

He's got an audience. No doubt about it. I just wished he'd learn how to use paragraphs. The Olan Mills photo of the wifes wedding pic in the background is kinda odd though. But hey, no sour grapes here. He's doing something.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

To Richard's credit, he has built a good wardrobe and has a good sense of style. For a 30 year old newly married guy (bridal picture), he seems to be doing very well. He is also a pretty entertaining writer.

But I think he goes a bit too far with the whole WASP luxe thing as Harris points out. I would guess that much of the writing is pure fiction. Like claiming to wear a tux to a casino. Or listing classic furniture as his second interest, but standing in front of a pottery barn chenille couch and a machine made rug. I guess the lighting is bad in the library 

I hope that he keeps writing because it is fun, but I think it has to taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

tintin said:


> I shoot alamost all my own photos and he clips pics from catalogs and writes what some may think of as pretentious entries. I think they're just young.
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com


Well, if it's any consolation, I like yours better.

Your dad sounds like quite a man. Giving your soldier son a Randall knife exudes class on a level that can't be fathomed by most.

Please keep it up...

Scott


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually, it was "his" Randal. Given to him by his men with an inscription on the blade. On an exercise, I think Solid Shield, I was carrying it on my LBE. A crusty old Command Sergent Major asked to see it. I handed it over to him and he read the inscription. He asked, "Your dad a short guy with glasses and a crew cut?" "Yes, Sergeant Major." He handed me the knife back and smiled like we were old friends. "I was your dad's medic in Vietnam."

And he told me stories. Lots of stories.

Thanks for visiting the site. Thanks to you and Tom I have two readers now.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

tintin,

Regarding growth of readership, the web is swarming with 20-somethings (Exhitit 1: AAAT). I think that age group lives and breaths the digital lifestyle in a way that a middle-aged fart like me can't begin to understand. Richard's blog appeals to the 20-something crowd, so naturally it is going to get more hits.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

It looks like these young guys build up readership by cross-commenting. I have checked out some of the blogs by those who comment on Richard's site. The girl who does urban/architectural photography is pretty amazing.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

tintin said:


> Thanks to you and Tom I have two readers now.
> 
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com


Make that three.

On your advice, I have plans to go to Le Veau d'or for my birthday next month.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

tintin said:


> I put my Trad blog out in September. This WASP 101 guy came out months after mine and has blown by me like I was standing still in visits. I shoot alamost all my own photos and he clips pics from catalogs and writes what some may think of as pretentious entries. I think they're just young.
> 
> He's got an audience. No doubt about it. I just wished he'd learn how to use paragraphs. The Olan Mills photo of the wifes wedding pic in the background is kinda odd though. But hey, no sour grapes here. He's doing something.
> 
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com


Of the two, I prefer yours. I suspect his has grown more quickly as a result of his regular posts. I find that the blogs I visit most are the ones which are updated most frequently.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

I like both of them.
The sense of fun, and lack of snarkiness, are refreshing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tintin said:


> ...Thanks for visiting the site. Thanks to you and Tom I have two readers now.
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com





jjohnson12 said:


> Make that three. ...


...and now, four. Great job on the blog!


----------



## kwilkinson (Mar 10, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ...and now, four. Great job on the blog!


5! Very cool indeed--- keep it up, Tintin.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*trad blog*

well done tin tin-
enjoyed those Mercedes pix...

max


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Tucker:

https://tucker054.vox.com/


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

kwilkinson said:


> 5! Very cool indeed--- keep it up, Tintin.


Make that 6. Love the post about Lloyd's. It is now my wallpaper at work (if only the floors of my insurance company were like the painting )


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

LongWing said:


> Tucker:
> 
> https://tucker054.vox.com/


I like this:

"There must be some Tommy Hilfiger event horizon, beyond which it is impossible to be more derivative, more removed from the source, more devoid of soul."


----------



## Southern_Proper (Apr 23, 2007)

LongWing said:


> It looks like these young guys build up readership by cross-commenting. I have checked out some of the blogs by those who comment on Richard's site. The girl who does urban/architectural photography is pretty amazing.


That's the best way to get readership. Start leaving interesting comments on blogs that you like and readers will click on your profile to check out your blog. Eventually a few people will put you on their blogroll and then their readers also start reading.

A lot of people read their blogs on bloglines now, so they will automatically see when you've updated.

More posts = more readers, it just takes a little work to get it rolling.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

I enjoy all of these blogs. :icon_smile:


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

KentW said:


> I'm certainly not trying to look like "old money." Any similarity between me and one of the Kennedy clan is purely coincidental.


It was my understanding that they are "new money."


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Bogdanoff said:


> It was my understanding that they [the Kennedys] are "new money."


It was my understanding that they aren't WASPs.

But seriously, I think their money stopped being 'new' a while ago. They are part of the Establishment now, and have been for some time.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Taliesin said:


> It was my understanding that they aren't WASPs.
> 
> But seriously, I think their money stopped being 'new' a while ago. They are part of the Establishment now, and have been for some time.


Indeed, they missed the "P" part by being Catholic and their money was originally gin money, not so much new as besotted. Nevertheless they've been around long enough by New York and Boston standards that they're firmly Establishment especially as the money has acquired a nice patina since it dried out. Many in the family also continue to dress in a pleasing Trad style.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Quay said:


> Indeed, they missed the "P" part by being Catholic and their money was originally gin money, not so much new as besotted. Nevertheless they've been around long enough by New York and Boston standards that they're firmly Establishment especially as the money has acquired a nice patina since it dried out. Many in the family also continue to dress in a pleasing Trad style.
> 
> Cordially,
> Adrian Quay


I would disagree. There is more than mere chronological age to becoming old money. The Kennedys are irreparably common and vulgar. Jackie's children are trending towards old money, but the rest don't seem to have it in them.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

"Jesuit Ivy" would be the appropriate term.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

smujd said:


> I would disagree. There is more than mere chronological age to becoming old money. The Kennedys are irreparably common and vulgar. Jackie's children are trending towards old money, but the rest don't seem to have it in them.


Actually we're nearly in complete agreement. I said that by the standards of New York and Boston they were Establishment. I'm not from New York or Boston and don't hold with some of their societal standards. 

Come to think of it, we may actually be in complete agreement about many things, seeing as how I have a BA from where you have your JD. Nothing like living between Highland Park and University Park to sharpen one's eye as to the distinctions between vulgar and everything else!

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Quay said:


> Actually we're nearly in complete agreement. I said that by the standards of New York and Boston they were Establishment. I'm not from New York or Boston and don't hold with some of their societal standards.
> 
> Come to think of it, we may actually be in complete agreement about many things, seeing as how I have a BA from where you have your JD. Nothing like living between Highland Park and University Park to sharpen one's eye as to the distinctions between vulgar and everything else!
> 
> ...


:icon_smile_big: Excellent points. Proximity to HP and UP does expose one to copious amounts of vulgarity.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bogdanoff said:


> It was my understanding that they [the Kennedys] are "new money."


Eh. I was born in the 1960's. Any family that made its money bootlegging during prohibition is "old money" as far as I'm concerned.

"New money" is more like Wall Street in the mid-1980's or the Internet bubble in the late 1990's.

Now, if you're going to go all the way back to the Mayflower, then...I concede.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

This thread has gotten pretty interesting. It is true that the Kennedys were not Anglo-Saxon or Protestant. What I did not know until reading this thread was that despite having a President, an Attorney General, a couple senators, congressmen, and a couple ambassadorships in the family, founding the Special Olympics and the Peace Corps, having a school at Harvard named after them, and owning assets like the Chicago Merc, the Kennedys are not Establishment. Averill Harriman thought they were. I also did not realize that since Joe Kennedy made his first million in the 1910's (in banking), that they are new money. 

I will agree that Teddy and Patrick are rather vulgar though.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

KentW said:


> Eh. I was born in the 1960's. Any family that made its money bootlegging during prohibition is "old money" as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> "New money" is more like Wall Street in the mid-1980's or the Internet bubble in the late 1990's.
> 
> Now, if you're going to go all the way back to the Mayflower, then...I concede.


The difference between "old money" and "new money" is that you are "old money" if your family made its fortune smuggling opium into China in the 1800s, and "new money" if your family made its fortune smuggling liquor into the U.S. during Prohibition. Most of the Boston Brahmins fit into the first category; families like the Kennedys and the Bronfmans fit into the second.


----------



## The Virginian (Apr 18, 2006)

Honored, and amused.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My problem is that all my rich ancestors spent all the old money.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

AlanC said:


> My problem is that all my rich ancestors spent all the old money.





> "I wanted my roots back," he explains, perching on a fender in front of a wood fire in the library of Maunsel House, the 13th-century family seat near Bridgwater in Somerset, that he bought as a listed wreck and has renovated and developed into a conference and wedding business.


https://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/the_way_we_live/article3584059.ece


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Beresford said:


> The difference between "old money" and "new money" is that you are "old money" if your family made its fortune smuggling opium into China in the 1800s, and "new money" if your family made its fortune smuggling liquor into the U.S. during Prohibition. Most of the Boston Brahmins fit into the first category; families like the Kennedys and the Bronfmans fit into the second.


That's pretty much the timeline that makes sense to me. My family lines tended to be farmers, lawyers, doctors and occasional clergy so we never developed a lasting gin for socking away a fortune. Even though I'm something like a 11th generation American we never fell into the great big whirl of having to decide how old the money was because as others have noted, some blasted ancestor spent it all. Or there was a Depression and some other big-hearted ancestral soul decided he needed to make good on all his obligations.

But in terms of the Kennedys of Boston and Hyannis port, these days they're pretty much considered Establishment, having gained by charitable works entrance to many closed social bastions that could not be purchased outright.

According to the _OPH_ and Paul Fussell, the true deciding factor as to whether or not you're old money is the need to work. If you need to, you're not. :icon_smile:

Cordially,
Adrian Quay, who despite his 18th century mind must arise on the morrow to attend to business.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Pretty sure he's serious... not clever enough to be a parody.

One word review:

Please...


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Knowing that he reads this forum, wonder whether he is getting a kick out of the "WASP 101" thread continually staying on the first page of topics here.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

CM Wolff said:


> Knowing that he reads this forum, wonder whether he is getting a kick out of the "WASP 101" thread continually staying on the first page of topics here.


He's put some up some more good entries since this thread started, I like his posts on Reds . . . .

https://www.wasp101.blogspot.com/

Let's keep bumping him to the top!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone remembered that in the actual WASP world doing some personal things in so public a manner is, or at least used to be, bad form? One can be famous for a book, a business or finance deal, a case well-argued in court, the acquisition of a painting, the fact you attended a party, your charitable work, all that. But if you're noted for your socks or what tie you have on...well, that's just not done. And to advertise yourself! It'd be classless cheek if it wasn't so against the well-ironed grain of that societal segment.

For my part, though, its always entertaining to me to find someone who is so obviously entertained by their own notions of who they are and especially who they wish to be.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Quay said:


> For my part, though, its always entertaining to me to find someone who is so obviously entertained by their own notions of who they are and especially who they wish to be.


That entertainment element does serve a function, perhaps to provide a gauge that allows us to keep our own vanity in check, although the blogger himself might not understand the humor.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Beresford said:


> He's put some up some more good entries since this thread started, I like his posts on Reds . . . .


Funny that he's still posting, since this picture seems to imply that, in fact, he's dead. That or he put his reds on a cadaver.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

wnh said:


> Funny that he's still posting, since this picture seems to imply that, in fact, he's dead. That or he put his reds on a cadaver.


Maybe his wife took the picture after she clubbed him with a small iron black lab retriever sculpture (usually found on the mantle), having realized that he put pictures of her the Internet after telling her they would just be for his own "private collection".


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

WASP101 has helpfully pointed out that we should be thinking ahead as to what we are going to wear on Derby Day.

https://www.wasp101.blogspot.com/


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

He states he's never been to the Kentucky Derby. Sadly the rest of the entry makes this awfully obvious.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I hadn't thought of this guy in a while, but he's still at it. 

"I spent most of the today working from my home office, and I closed out a couple monetary deals."


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Yah, imagine that you arrived home and found this guy in bed with the wife! :icon_jokercolor:

(Sorry, gentlemen).:icon_smile:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

> "... I closed out a couple monetary deals."


Translation: "I bought two things on eBay."


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Shame, it looks like Richie just made WASP 101 invite-only. Let us hope he reconsiders...


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Now, now, this is disappointing. I was intrigued by the lovely Kipp's posts and coy poses. Shame indeed.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Exclusivity is very waspy!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have heard "WASP 101" described as the stupidest blog ever. I take issue, because I believe that mine is far stupider.

I also assumed it was a giant put-on.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I think all hope of it being a put on went out the window with the invite only status. 

Now we'll just have to guess the most Waspish way to lay out mixed nuts for your extinguished guests.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

stop bragging - yours is not even close - in fact, it's not even stupid .


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Where's my invitation, then? I'm a Mayflower descendent, dammit.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I must find a contact email address for Richard and request an invite...reading the comments section of his blogs was one of the highlights of my day.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I was not aware of the parody @ "WASP 101 SUCKS" : https://www.wasp101sucks.blogspot.com/

(No wonder this blog is now invite only; poor guy.)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm a Mayflower descendent, dammit.


Me too! One of an estimated, exclusive 14,000,000 descendants of my particular clan.

Richard is simply exercising a motivational ploy common to his chosen PR profession(?) of helping disgusting politicians feed at the public trough: How do you get someone to want something? Why, tell them they can't have it!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Richard has seen reason. The blog is once again open to the masses. Let our collective education resume.

EDIT! - The comments sections are off limits. Drat.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> The blog is once again open to the masses.


Bah, humbug!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Richard has seen his way clear to pull back the curtain and allow those whose families arrived in pickle barrels years after the Mayflower to glimpse the grandeur of Wasp Style.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Richard has seen his way clear to pull back the curtain and allow those whose families arrived in pickle barrels years after the Mayflower to glimpse the grandeur of Wasp Style.


I understand it is still restricted to non-kosher varieties, however.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm still locked out. But then, I gots some hillbilly in me.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Reptilicus said:


> I'm still locked out. But then, I gots some hillbilly in me.


Same. Tears.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm locked out again, too.

STOP TOYING WITH US RICHARD!!!!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm eagerly anticipating the reaction from Ivy Style's Christian...



Trip English said:


> I'm locked out again, too.
> 
> STOP TOYING WITH US RICHARD!!!!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> I was not aware of the parody @ "WASP 101 SUCKS" : https://www.wasp101sucks.blogspot.com/
> 
> (No wonder this blog is now invite only; poor guy.)


Man, there's a LOT going on with this blogger! I am thinking, hell hath no fury like a woman scorned?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to be locked out. It saves me from myself. I felt bad about visiting - what a ridiculous site. I can only hope it was intentional parody. Like passing an accident on the Interstate, I had not the strength to avert my eyes, however - a perverse desire to see what inanity/stupidity would be posted kept me coming back.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 16, 2011)

Epaminondas said:


> Glad to be locked out. It saves me from myself. I felt bad about visiting - what a ridiculous site. I can only hope it was intentional parody. Like passing an accident on the Interstate, I had not the strength to avert my eyes, however - a perverse desire to see what inanity/stupidity would be posted kept me coming back.


I joined this blog to comment on this post. Your sentiments match my own. Reading and posting there only made me feel badly about myself. Richard will live on...either laughing at our stupidity for buying his schtick or in blissful ignorance to the absurdity of the life he lives in his head.

I was not one of the nasty posters there, but I suspect that some of them call this forum their home. I also question whether he wrote the nasty posts so that he could go back and write a compliment as an answer. I wonder this because I wrote in a few (non-anonymous) posts recently that were not nasty but certainly not complimentary. Two or three were about Kipp's complete inability to dress her body properly. None ever passed the censor.

In the end, I think we are all the fools. This is an entire thread dedicated to WASP101. And, I'm one of the fools. It leaves me wondering if I've been part of a sociological project for some kid's paper in SOC101. And, if I have, then bravo, Richard. Bravo.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Chloe said:


> I also question whether he wrote the nasty posts so that he could go back and write a compliment as an answer.


That a significant portion of the comments were self-generated has always seemed likely to me. However it seems unlikely that either Richard's level of taste or his being oblivious to the distasteful nature of self-aggrandizement is anything less than sincere. They're hallmarks of a certain kind of person.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 16, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> They're hallmarks of a certain kind of person.


You are probably correct. My husband has told me repeatedly to stop reading his blog because I become drawn into his strange world and try to make sense of the madness.

Maybe that says a lot about the kind of person I am. Sadly.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I though WASP101 started out as an attempt being a humor blog, something on the order of "Things White People Like." Not a bad idea: "Things White..." had a semi-popular run there for a while and I think the blogger even got some sort of book deal out of it. And there was definitely a market niche for a "Things Preppy People Like.." blog when WASP101 started (maybe Ms. Birnbach has filled that niche already now). Unfortunately, maintaining a consistent light and comic tone is actually hard work and the author of WASP101 just wasn't a good enough writer to pull it off. Also, he didn't really have very good command of his subject material, so ended up looking silly in many cases. Nice idea, horrible execution, ended up as a "Look what I got at the Brooks Brothers sale" blog. I check it out, maybe twice a year, usually when The Trad or Ivy Style bothers to slam him.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 16, 2011)

Agreed. At least you were able to avert your eyes from that train wreck. I felt compelled to look. For that reason, I am glad it is gone.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

One thing positive about WASP101 is that the guy keeps it going. Through thick-and-thin, he keeps that blog up-to-date. Anyone who can do that over a multiyear period (with apparently almost constant sniping from the peanut gallery) gets my respect.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Reptilicus said:


> I'm still locked out. But then, I gots some hillbilly in me.


By coincidence, I've got some hillbilly in my garden shed. He won't leave.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Gentlemen, I have to admit that I'm not doing well. In just the few days since the blog was locked to the public I've found myself adrift, unable to, as Wodehouse put it, detect the blue-_jay_. I never could have predicted that without Richard & Co's guides to the finer things in life that I'd spiral so quickly and completely into an utter morass.

I'm not sure what to do, but I felt that keeping a diary would allow me to work through the anguish. If you care to follow along with what I'm sure will be a harrowing journey into the very depths of madness, you may do so here:

https://lifewithoutrichard.blogpost.comLife Without Richard


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

I've always been tempted to offer a reward for confirmation of his true identity.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Starch said:


> By coincidence, I've got some hillbilly in my garden shed. He won't leave.


Occupy Shed?

Regards,


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Epaminondas said:


> Like passing an accident on the Interstate, I had not the strength to avert my eyes, however - a perverse desire to see what inanity/stupidity would be posted kept me coming back.


I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Richard was just teasing us! He's back!!!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Gentlemen, I have to admit that I'm not doing well. In just the few days since the blog was locked to the public I've found myself adrift, unable to, as Wodehouse put it, detect the blue-_jay_. I never could have predicted that without Richard & Co's guides to the finer things in life that I'd spiral so quickly and completely into an utter morass.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do, but I felt that keeping a diary would allow me to work through the anguish. If you care to follow along with what I'm sure will be a harrowing journey into the very depths of madness, you may do so here:
> 
> Life Without Richard


Will there be a "Life Without Richard" support group? I found it difficult to get out of bed this morning.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ArtVandalay said:


> Richard was just teasing us! He's back!!!


What a shock! Oh, thank goodness!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

It's just not the same - what, with Richard screening out the negative comments now. How I yearn for the good old days of -
"Richard, you're fat."
"Richard, tell us the story about your flight to Georgetown."
"Richard, I've never seen such an extravagant library in a bi-level before."


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

this is one of my favorite sites on the internet


----------



## ender01 (Dec 1, 2008)

*A bit sad*



ArtVandalay said:


> It's just not the same - what, with Richard screening out the negative comments now. How I yearn for the good old days of -
> "Richard, you're fat."
> "Richard, tell us the story about your flight to Georgetown."
> "Richard, I've never seen such an extravagant library in a bi-level before."


I'm familiar with every one of the wonderful posts and subsequent flame wars you've just mentioned. I think I need to spend less time on the internets.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Richard has seen his way clear to pull back the curtain and allow those whose families arrived in pickle barrels years after the Mayflower to glimpse the grandeur of Wasp Style.


One of the funniest things I have read in quite sometime!!

This guys blog is so far out in left field it is ridiculous. He is trying way too hard.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Richard did post a photo revealing his face and everything once. He was meeting Ronald Reagan, who was wearing a tartan sportcoat. Richard works PR for Politicians


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

My appraisal of him has done a complete 180. He is arguable the most honest, articulate, and insightful person currently working in any branch of politics. It also explains his "monetary transactions."


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Morrissey said:


> I really like it.
> It is actually no more pretentious/self-parody than the AAAC Trad Forum, where every other Post ist about bargains or thrift shops.(" I want to look like old money, which thrift shop should I visit?")... come on....
> 
> Btw: Even I have a home library and I am not even 23.


Hahaha. So true.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Best outfit I've seen Richard wear!

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2011/11/my-new-favorite-skirt-by-kipp.html

(Oops, not chubby enough.)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That was enough to kill my chubby for weeks!!


----------

